# Help; Info required.



## Jason89 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping somebody out there can help with an item I have just won on eBay. It's a pocket watch by a brand called "luxury."

I have tried googling but no luck, typing anything with the word luxury and watch in the same sentence is a bit ambiguous :laughing2dw:

Any info would be greatly appreciated, I'm not expecting anything spectacular. I won the item for £5.19 so I'm not going to be disappointed should it turn out to be a load of rubbish. Was a complete impulse buy with only 20 minutes left to bid so just went for it because if nothing else I quite like the look of it.

Here are some pics


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luxury-Vintage-Horses-Engraved-Swiss-Ebauch-Antimagnetic-Pocket-Watch-/301717755217?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202348%26meid%3De3647fd2453e4465848266d3554482e3%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D261161709906&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460

https://www.listia.com/auction/5407880-luxury-railroad-pocket-watch


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

There seems to be several brands using the same cases and dials with just a name change. Don't think it's antique and worth a fortune but for five quid's if it works and you like it all good. :yes:


----------

